# Refinishing Shimano brifters



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a set of Shimano 6500 brifters whose anodised finished is almost cracking. I guess the anodization doesn't like sweat. Is there anyway to refinish the brifters? Sanding and polishing?


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, you could sand them down with fine grades of emery paper (start at 400 or 600 and work through grades to 1000) then you could polish them with a mop in a drill and some metal compound or by hand using T-cut. After to protect them you would want to clean any residual compound off with some thinners or Iso-prop and then lacquer with a clear metal varnish.
Alternatively you could strip them right down to the lever and send them to be re-anodised but this would end up probably more expensive than buying some newer shifters from ebay.


----------

